# Weird Goat



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Pan spends his whole day (and night) with me. He's really rather co-dependant.
Well I spent a lot of today working in my garden and got quite hot, so I decided to take a dip in my little above ground pool. I knew Pan would be confused, but I figured he'd cope.
He went nuts trying to figure out how to get to me. So finally I reached down and picked him up (its a little pool). I imagine he was quite surprised as he realised we were surrounded by water.
I had just bought a little bodyboard (just something to float on) but it was easily big enough for Pan, so I set him on it. At first he jumped off, but I picked him back up, held it steady and there he stood as we cruised back towards the chair I could set him back down on.
So I scooped him back up and put him on the dry chair, he jumped off, peed and then proceeded to suck his own penis. Is this some method of self-comforting?
Anyways, I got out of the pool to coddle him and he was thrilled, jumping all over everything and spinning in the air. Now he's sucking my towel.
Weird goat.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

It's normal buck behavior. They do "inappropriate" things.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Ah... Well he's getting "unbuckled" this coming week. Hopefully he'll stay my mild little weirdo :lovey: .


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Yep just a buck thing. That behavior is even funnier if you have friends over.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

If he gets wethered he should stop that behaviour for the most part. :thumb:


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

xymenah said:


> Yep just a buck thing. That behavior is even funnier if you have friends over.


Oh, I'll bet! :laugh:


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

KW Farms said:


> If he gets wethered he should stop that behaviour for the most part. :thumb:


THat would be really nice .


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

All the boys I wethered stopped that pretty quick. They all waited to start doing bucky things until the day my very conservative somewhat prudish mother in law dropped by to see them, then they went crazy *facepalm* I am not at all embarrassed by it normally but that was REALLLLY awkward.


----------

